

Ask HN: Could HN be a dating bureau for entrepreneurs?  - morphir

Could I find my co-founder here on hn? So what if I wanted to advocate my interest in finding a co-founder, could that be a sub-part of hn?
======
jacquesm
Sure, why not ? Just write up a nice description of what you are looking for
in a co-founder and post it, I'm sure you'll either get some real respondents
or you'll learn about what's wrong in the way you approach it.

have a look here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1052950>

and do a google search for

site:news.ycombinator.com co-founder wanted

and

site:news.ycombinator.com looking for a co-founder

best of luck!

~~~
morphir
I have to say I was thinking more along the lines of 'match me against
criteria x and y'. Needless to say, the trust part is the most difficult part
I suspect..

~~~
JayNeely
I don't think there are enough connections among individuals in the community
to make that work. HN doesn't place a high priority on identity. No avatars,
no karma display, no username differentiation. I'd bet the average HN member
can only recall around ten HN usernames they have a good idea of the
personality & project of.

[http://socialstrategist.com/2008/04/16/your-users-are-
boring...](http://socialstrategist.com/2008/04/16/your-users-are-boring-help-
them-stand-out)

HN did start a cofounder wishlist GoogleDoc a while back.

You can find it in a more searchable format on <http://StartupLinkup.com>

